# What to do with a squater?



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Call the person.
2. Have landowner call cops.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Let the landowner handle it


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Call landowner.
2. Verify that you have the ONLY lease.
3. If you have ONLY lease have them contact the offending beekeeper to remove their bees.
4. Have landowner or you post NO Tresspassing signs.
5. If offending beekeeper does not remove in timely manner, have landowner contact the police to have them get it done as offending beekeeper is tresspassing.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Adverse possession laws very from state to state. They seem to be additional nebulous when it comes to beekeeping. If anyone has any links to case law on this subject I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

In some states placing bees without written consent of the land owner makes them his property.


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

Make some quick splits outta your new yard???


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

You surely don't want to 'P' them off. If you do, they know where your hives are located and may return to get even. I wouldn't mind sharing the space if you could trust them not to check your hives when you're not there. Let the land owner handle it.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

talk with the landowner, then have him call the authorities.
It's the landowners issue with the other beekeeper not yours.
Your issue is with the landowner.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ya , let the land owner handle it. This could simply be a mis understanding.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Maybe they meant to gift them to you.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

drlonzo said:


> 1. Call landowner.
> 2. Verify that you have the ONLY lease.
> 3. If you have ONLY lease have them contact the offending beekeeper to remove their bees.
> 4. Have landowner or you post NO Trespassing signs.
> 5. If offending beekeeper does not remove in timely manner, have landowner contact the police to have them get it done as offending beekeeper is trespassing.


:thumbsup:


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I'll remove them for you, just pm me where they are, I'm trying to grow my apiary anyways..... I'd talk to the landowner first and see what he says about the whole deal. Do you have bees there too?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

drlonzo said:


> 1. Call landowner.
> 2. Verify that you have the ONLY lease.
> 3. If you have ONLY lease have them contact the offending beekeeper to remove their bees.
> 4. Have landowner or you post NO Tresspassing signs.
> 5. If offending beekeeper does not remove in timely manner, have landowner contact the police to have them get it done as offending beekeeper is tresspassing.


If the yard is fenced change the locks and make sure the gate won't come off the hinges.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

JRG13 said:


> I'll remove them for you, just pm me where they are, I'm trying to grow my apiary anyways..... I'd talk to the landowner first and see what he says about the whole deal. Do you have bees there too?


You don't really want to be known as one of those types; do you?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

HarryVanderpool said:


> You don't really want to be known as one of those types; do you?


Would that be the squatter or the guy who cleans up an uninvited mess?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

If you do not start an all out war after you do the clean up... then it might be good to be known as one of those types. It would likely reduce the recidivism rate.

Jean-Marc


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Recidivism (/rɨˈsɪdɨvɪzəm/; from recidive and ism, from Latin recidīvus "recurring", from re- "back" and cadō "I fall") is the act of a person repeating an undesirable behavior after he/she has either experienced negative consequences of that behavior, or has been treated or trained to extinguish that behavior. It is also used to refer to the percentage of former prisoners who are rearrested for a similar offense.[1]

The term is frequently used in conjunction with criminal behavior and substance abuse. (Recidivism is a synonym for "relapse", which is more commonly used in medicine and in the disease model of addiction). For example, scientific literature may refer to the recidivism of sexual offenders, meaning the frequency with which they are detected or apprehended committing additional sexual crimes after being released from prison for similar crimes.[citation needed]

To be counted as recidivism, the re-offending requires voluntary disclosure of arrest and conviction,[citation needed] so the real recidivism rate may differ substantially from reported rates. As another example, alcoholic recidivism might refer to the proportion of people who, after successful treatment, report having, or are determined to have, returned to the abuse of alcohol.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Honey-4-All said:


> Would that be the squatter or the guy who cleans up an uninvited mess?


I think maybe he means one might wish to avoid being known as a bee rustler. Thief.

I heard one guy recently tell another beekeeper who had someone setting too close that he aught to take a can of kerosene and pour some in the entrance of each hive down the front row of the apiary. Kills the bees and makes the equipment unusable. Why anyone would say that's what they would do is beyond me. Seems like that would make them a prime suspect should something like that occur.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

If the hives are marked bring the offending hives back to the owner and charge him/her an appropriate fee for moving their bees. Appropriate meaning like what an emergency tow would cost.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Seems like that would make them a prime suspect should something like that occur.


Not only that Mark, but also the unsuspecting fall guy for someone wanting to hurt that person that said it. Anyone that overheard such a conversation that would like to make trouble for that person could easily do so... 

Just goes to show... Some things are better thought but never said..


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, that's true. Maybe I shouldn't have repeated it. Only people shouldn't think that they can squat and do so w/out retribution. It would be nice to know the landowners perspective in the case in question.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Another situation is about to come up where we will need to place bees on part of a ranch for pollination in a week or two.We have had bees scattered on the place for over 80 years. Earlier in the year one of the Grandsons "let" some yokel put some behind "his house" about 100 feet where I need to place ours for pollination. The person giving "permission" doesn't own or control the land. He is living in the home at the mercies of his aunt because he continually "donates" every penny he has to the local casino. Its not his to give permission. I ran into the beek a few weeks back and told him the get the things out as the yard is full of dead outs and diseased equipment and that he did not have permission from the owner. He gave me a big old song and dance about how he was following "the rules" 

After that encounter I reminded the grandson that is farming the land that I was not going to put our bees in until the junk bees were out of there. It was a follow up reminder from a few weeks earlier. Farmer said he would "get them out." 

If he asks me to help "dispose" of them what would you do with them?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Honey-4-All said:


> If he asks me to help "dispose" of them what would you do with them?


My first thought is, I wouldn't touch them. They belong to someone, not you and not the landowner. They are on his property. If he can't get the hive owner to get them gone, then it is up to the landowner to dispose of them. Put them out on the curb, so to say. But if you touch them I bet a Lawyer could have some fun w/ you.

If they are diseased, can't your State Apiculturalist or Apiarist or whatever he is called handle disposal through his Apiary Inspector(s)?
Otherwise, dig a hole, pile them up and burn them. Somewhere where the hole won't be seen by the hive owner. Cover the hole and go about your business.

Mostly it's up to the guy who wants your pollination, from where I am sitting.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Finding an inspector in our area who has the authority and will to do something is like asking an amoeba to move a freight train. Not likely going to happen. In some California counties maybe but in my neck of the woods that thought is just a barren wish... Took us 5 years to get the guy to paint his number on his equipment....inch:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Go over the head of the guy in charge. Complain to your State Legislator or Senator or whatever you have out there. But, this does seem like something your landowner should be able to handle. But if you do it, these goes any reputation and standing you might have in the local beekeeping community. But this other guy is going to hate you anyway. Unless you just tell the landowner that you in no way are willing to bring him hives unless that other guy is gone. Bottom line. Walk away.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

What are you pollinating this late? I'd let the real owner take care of this one, any news on the other issue? Harry, I was just having fun with my other comment for the most part, but there is a point where you need to stand up for yourself and make a clear statement if the offenders are just being lazy scum.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Yes, that's true. Maybe I shouldn't have repeated it. Only people shouldn't think that they can squat and do so w/out retribution. It would be nice to know the landowners perspective in the case in question.


I agree with you on that. Squatters need to be put in their "spot". lol.. I as well would love to know the landowners perspective on this problem at hand. Sometimes the most enlightening information comes from the very one that is being wronged..


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

from all the responsis to this post i gather you should just let the other beek make lots of honey and it would be the right thing to help them pull all that honey they made and put it on their pallets and help them extract it also!!


----------



## gjt (Jul 24, 2014)

Sometimes, even a good deal must be released.

I would not touch it, or even come near the rogue' hives or property. It could become a long, drawn out Hatfield–McCoy situation.

Repeat your statement to the landowner, and then move on.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Good luck.its Cali


----------

